# School is depressing and fked



## AlwaysDown (Jun 10, 2013)

Every since school started up again I thought I would be happy since its senior year and supposed to be a fun year. 

I have just been depressed and feeling like **** more then when I was on break and stayed home most of the time.

I hate high school and it hates me back. 
High school, where girls ignore or look down on me, guys bag on me, teachers hate me, and just 8 hours of bull **** a day. 
**** straight up makes me feel suicidal.


----------



## lonely pizza (Oct 3, 2012)

I know exactly how you're feeling. Sometimes it just all gets so overwhelming, practically everyone at my school is just a fake ***** anyway. It's stupid that no one can actually 'chase their dream', we are forced to stay in education to 'make something of our lives'. And it's just stupid. I'd rather just get up and travel for the rest of my life.


----------



## blueman1027 (Aug 9, 2013)

Yup, that was high school in a nutshell for me. I'm starting college on Monday. I'm hoping that it will be different.


----------



## AlwaysDown (Jun 10, 2013)

Nirvana *Thumbs up*

Yea Im trying to look forward to college because I hear thats where people get serious about stuff and also girls are more open to date and whatnot.


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

I actually prefer high school over college now that I think about it (but I also didn't have it as bad as you did). People in college can still be jerks and look down on you. I thought the same as you until my last semester where none of the students took anything serious, I hated it.


----------

